# SCUSA Nationals



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

OK lets get the talk rolling.... 

In less than 6 weeks the Sportcast USA National Championship will be held in New Jersey. I know there are quite a few new (and old) casters that frequent this board, let's hear from you!!!

Who's going to make the trip North (for us below the M-D line...lol)??? I'm hoping for a good showing from the southern boys. I'm also hoping to see new guys like oeric and Troy come out and join us.

Should be a good one!!!

Tommy


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

you know ill be there, if i count,lol

frank


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Tommy, I am trying to work it into my schedule. Sure hope I can make the trip.

Now that I have something to "cast" with and have been practicing, perhaps, I can reach out and touch something.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Things are looking good on the homefront here, so John, Brian and I will be there sometime on Friday around lunch. Anybody know when directions and hotel information will be posted?

Ron


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, just double checked the schedule and I am out.  I've got a mega size wedding to photograph that Saturday evening.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Iceman said:


> Things are looking good on the homefront here, so John, Brian and I will be there sometime on Friday around lunch. Anybody know when directions and hotel information will be posted?
> 
> Ron


Last I heard from Bob S. , they were stil trying to firm up the use of a new field. Hopefully he'll chime in with an update when he has a chance.

At any rate I plan on being there.

see ya all soon,

Mark

:fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

hey, if my back is working 75% correctly. ill prob head down to participate.

i know i should get at least or around 700' at the moment.
havent measured in a long long time, just working on form.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Eric,

700' will be one heck of a debut!!!!

Heck, it took me 3 seasons to break 600'...lol

Tommy


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

no sand on the beach that I want to check out ! I've got some fine rods for these wimpy hands but my stimulis check is misbehaving. I'm feeling a solution is right around the corner!


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll be in tow with the Snells , so don't forget to seek cover . Brian


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the ONLY bad part about living here in the city,, there are no fields WIDE enough

the last time i measure was using Troys Beach rod, first time, hit 630, now i use a wr300..
and i know its capable of 900~ because the guides are built against the spine.
the rod curves in on the guides side.

so i really cant practice powering 100% at the end.. 
i need to calculate on a bad cast, the lead is gonna go directly 45deg to my left.. and need atleast a 250yard field..
and i need at least 100yards to stop the accelerating lead.

the closet public field to my house is a soccer/baseball field. about 200 yards long only and about 60 yard wide.

sucks dont it??

and i really cant cast into the water either with 10#.. the lobs of seaweed would just snap the line


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Nationals*

I'll get with Bill tomorrow and post the exact field location and some motels in the area tomorrow night. Good to see so much interest so early. 
Looking foward to seeing everyone.Sounds like there may be a few heavy hitters there.
Bob Sales
SCUSA


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

correction, i went out for a walk. its about 100 paces long

so its about 100~ yards wide.. still way too small.


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*I will be there*

Even though i'm new to the scene I'll be there, i'm just hoping my pole comes quick so i can get enough practice to put up some good numbers.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

which rod did you get?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I would like to go but transportation might be an issue. I will also have to check my schedule, and like demonfish said, if I count


what is the exact date by the way?


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Sept. 13 - 14 Nationals Marlton NJ

I think they are working on a new field but i haven"t read anything about the dates being changed. Can someone comfirm those dates for outfishing28

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54292


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

dmaaero said:


> Sept. 13 - 14 Nationals Marlton NJ
> 
> I think they are working on a new field but i haven"t read anything about the dates being changed. Can someone comfirm those dates for outfishing28
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54292


Dates are valid, waiting on directions to the field, should have that info soon.


----------

